# Ways to keep 'Tiels busy



## dakisgirls (Jul 15, 2010)

Momo has been getting quite antsy lately. :/ I think it's because it has been a few weeks since I got him, so he is finally settling in and wanting to explore. He dosn't just want to sit on my shoulder and be petted anymore, in fact, if he wants his way, he will try to bite me when I pet him. Any advice on handling that? Oh, and, what are some ways to keep 'Tiels really busy out side of their cage?? So he can get his energy out on something else instead of me. AND I'm looking at getting a playstand. Suggestions on ones cockatiels like would be great. Thanks.


----------



## jessdavies (Jul 18, 2010)

My dad is a chippy, so he works with wood. We decided to make Buddy a play gym and at the moment he doesn't like staying on it, he would much rather being on my shoulder eating my necklace haha 
Good luck


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

I was having the same problem with Noki and xxxSpikexxx gave me this link:
http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-hous...each-play.aspx
It's very helpful!

And I freakin love that you named your bird Momo!


----------



## dakisgirls (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, Jessdavies, I think I might just get him one of those birdy necklace toy thingys. 
And Kab0116, thanks for the link, but it dosn't lead me to an article when I click on it. I don't know why....Maybe the article dosn't exsist anymore?? And I hate to say it, but I named my bird Momo from the kids show, Avatar the Last Airbender. I'm telling you, it is THE BEST kids show EVER, and its the only cartoon I watch.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just finished the last Avatar episode the other day. So good!  I wish I could say it's the only cartoon I watch.. hehehehe.

Here is the link, I must have posted it wrong.
http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-toys/bird-toys-teach-play.aspx


----------



## dakisgirls (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm glad to hear of another avatar fan.  Thanks for the link!! It helped a lot. I don't want Momo to be getting bored of his new home. So thanks again!!!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie likes paper towels. When I get him out and sit on the couch with him, he likes to walk around and stick his beak into things and play with the tassels on the cushions and one day I had a paper towel there to pick up stray poopies, just in case, and he decided that was fun to drag around and chew on, so now I always have one for him.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

My birds love toothpicks! Of all the expensive toys I buy them it's the toothpick they want! I use toothpicks to pin their veggies in the cage and they devour/rip the veggies just to get to the toothpick.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

My Sarvey likes the white patty pan liners, you know for cupcakes. I had put some on a toy and had one left over. It had a tiny hole in the middle of it and Sarvey picked it up from the hole and it looked like he had one of those things to stop pets licking their stitches... very funny.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

ShakeQPC said:


> My Sarvey likes the white patty pan liners, you know for cupcakes. I had put some on a toy and had one left over. It had a tiny hole in the middle of it and Sarvey picked it up from the hole and it looked like he had one of those things to stop pets licking their stitches... very funny.


My birds also enjoy cupcake liners. And I've started making them origami toys. It's been great!


----------

